# took me over a yr of naggin to get gunther n only 4 months to get this little guy



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

heres the new addition, meet lenny :flrt: our kc registered blue fawn chihuahua, weighing in at 1020g at 11 weeks. hes such a softie. the boys are beginnin to get on, hopefully a beautiful friendship wil blossom


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

He has really cute ears :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awwwww hes cute, they both are:flrt:
Whats that you are saying Gunther??? Oh, you are saying you and Lenny need to come and visit Auntie Shell:whistling2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

He's lovely..they both are.

Lenny looks a big boy for 11 weeks though I think he's going to tower over Gunther when he grows up!


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

2 Chi's now your just plain spoilt :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

am i going soft:bash::bash::whip::whip::blush:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

ditta said:


> am i going soft:bash::bash::whip::whip::blush:


You really are, i hope you dont do the washing up too


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

skimsa said:


> You really are, i hope you dont do the washing up too


 oh god no....heaven forbid:mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ditta said:


> oh god no....heaven forbid:mf_dribble:


she cleans the oven though, dont ya ditta :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ami_j said:


> she cleans the oven though, dont ya ditta :lol2:


once in a blue moon she does jaime!!

saxon, hes actually not that big, hes very petite, n think will still be tiny, gunther was about the same size as him when he was 11 weeks


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

shell we'll have to arrange comin over soon x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw he's lovely cat - I really like him! :flrt:

I thought the same as Dawn that he nearly looks the same size as Gunther now!
And yes, Ditta, you are getting well soft!!! :lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> Aw he's lovely cat - I really like him! :flrt:


Aren't cats bigger than that?


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG I love him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Aren't cats bigger than that?


:roll2: PMSL!!!!

I have enough problems because my mouth doesn't connect to my brain very well nowadays, and it looks like it not connecting to my fingers now!

Having made that Freudian slip it's probably cos he's smaller than a cat that I typed that! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hes not that disimilar in size eileen but hes very slight if thats the word? gunther is so much chunkier 










this pic doesnt show it well but i thought it was a cute pic


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I see it more obviously on that photo, but when he fills out a bit and matures I think he'll be a reasonable bit bigger than Gunther - don't you?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cat, Lenny is a red sable, not a blue fawn. Our Indy is a blue fawn. 

Ditta must be going soft for sure! I bet she wanted a second Chi as much as Cat did! :flrt:


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Awww! Such a cute little boy, congratulations on the new family member! He looks like he is a sweetheart, as well. :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cat, Lenny is a red sable, not a blue fawn. Our Indy is a blue fawn.
> 
> Ditta must be going soft for sure! I bet she wanted a second Chi as much as Cat did! :flrt:


It's cat, he's been sold as a blue fawn n that was the colour given by someone who's got experience in breeding so I'll go back to her and ask. Either way he's gorgeous


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He definitely doesn't look like the colour of Colin's Indy, especially in that last photo. However, I think I like that colour better and it goes lovely with Gunther when you see them side by side. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> It's cat, he's been sold as a blue fawn n that was the colour given by someone who's got experience in breeding so I'll go back to her and ask. Either way he's gorgeous


Certainly not blue fawn, he's more of a red sable. Sables have the darker back markings, & his face, legs & tail look red. Mind you, he's still young & his colour could change some more.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hes been given 3 colours so far
;

blue fawn
red sable
fawn sable

and also gunthers been given a new colouring. breeder said again blue fawn, someone else said he looks like a chocolate cream? lol im sure its very hard for breeders to decide colours when only babies. i dont care what colour either of them are, just want it to be right on lennys kc cert if i do stud him at some point


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

gunthers new harness

























can see size difference in next two pics
e


















and in this one









i need a bigger bag by the looks of things :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think ya do! :2thumb: :lol:

Lovely photos! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i love my two little boys, theyre precious :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i love my two little boys, theyre precious :flrt:


 
:lol2: I never expected you to have boys after previous comments over boy bits:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I never expected you to have boys after previous comments over boy bits:whistling2:


i acdtually prefer male animals in general, gunther wont have boy bits soon, ditta says they have to leave their boy bits at the door, tryna persuade her to let lenny keep his though


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes been given 3 colours so far
> ;
> 
> blue fawn
> ...


Mmm, I wouldn't say Lenny was fawn sable. Fawn sable would be lighter than what he is.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I wouldn't say Lenny was fawn sable. Fawn sable would be lighter than what he is.


the person i got him off showed someone who has a red sable his picture and he said theres nothing red about him. also been told there are many shades of fawn from very light to dark. someone on the chi forum has just said they think hes a blue fawn. i need to get a definate answer off a very experienced breeder


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Do you know I quite liked you Foo.... not now I have seen those two handsome boys :lol2:!

I'm jealous :neutral: how could you flaunt them in my face like that.....

*Huffs off*


----------



## chstrj (Dec 11, 2009)

snake food :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

JackieL said:


> Do you know I quite liked you Foo.... not now I have seen those two handsome boys :lol2:!
> 
> I'm jealous :neutral: how could you flaunt them in my face like that.....
> 
> *Huffs off*


 
lovely huh? just found a girl i want, looks like i need to get workin on Ditta, the blue n tan one on this page prices at £1475
Chihuahua World Puppies for Sale

what you think?
ps i know you still love me :flrt:


chstrj said:


> snake food :lol2:


id have your snakes head off before it was even close enough to smell my lovely boys grrrr:lol2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lovely huh? just found a girl i want, looks like i need to get workin on Ditta, the blue n tan one on this page prices at £1475
> Chihuahua World Puppies for Sale
> 
> what you think?
> ...


I may have to steal a puppy if you ever get a girlie


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

skimsa said:


> I may have to steal a puppy if you ever get a girlie


 
you need to get workin on ditta for me then :lol2::flrt:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you need to get workin on ditta for me then :lol2::flrt:


Reckon she could put up with a double trouble Facebook RFUK whamo???


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Reckon she could put up with a double trouble Facebook RFUK whamo???


 
not sure, its worth a go though :lol2: that blue and tan girl is soo stunning :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lovely huh? just found a girl i want, looks like i need to get workin on Ditta, the blue n tan one on this page prices at £1475
> Chihuahua World Puppies for Sale
> 
> what you think?


Strange breeder, why on earth would they provide a carry bag with their puppies, when they should have perfectly working legs already? And one puppy is advertised as having "super short legs". Chihuahuas shouldn't have super short legs, Dachshunds have super short legs. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the person i got him off showed someone who has a red sable his picture and he said theres nothing red about him. also been told there are many shades of fawn from very light to dark. someone on the chi forum has just said they think hes a blue fawn. i need to get a definate answer off a very experienced breeder


Theres quite a lot red about him, as his head, legs, flanks & tail have a look of the red that s/c Chihuahuas are. Its not a red like an Irish Setter or an Irish Terrier is, its a darker shade. Have you asked Darren L what he thinks yet?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cat the little puppy you are talking about looks cute, but I'm sorry I don't like her other dogs.

I'm no expert on chis, but I agree with Colin. I've always seen them as a sort of "square proportionate dog" meaning that nothing is exaggerated, no short legs, no long bodies, just a normal looking dog. I looked at those dogs and thought straight away, the legs are not in proportion with the body, so either the body is too long or the legs are too short!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Chihuahua World Puppies for Sale
> :


She says you will not see her dogs in the family home but a "special viewing area" Wow alarm bells a plenty there!! How can anyone say not getting to see a prospective family pet dog within the breeders family home like it's a good thing?

I have to say that plus the mutant looking short legs should make a buyer not want to touch that breeder with a barge pole!

Rehoming page made me sad too, bitch there been rehomed as the owner brought a smaller dog from that woman.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear! I missed those pages, but I agree with you on both counts.

When I was breeding I would never have taken back a kitten that I'd bred because its owner wanted to change it for a different, younger one I had for whatever reason - that's dreadful! :bash:

I'd have been more inclined to take back the kitten and tell her to go forth and multiply! :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Strange breeder, why on earth would they provide a carry bag with their puppies, when they should have perfectly working legs already? And one puppy is advertised as having "super short legs". Chihuahuas shouldn't have super short legs, Dachshunds have super short legs. :lol2:


whats wrong with providing a carry bag?? i really dont get this, they have perfectly good legs tosh, course they have perfectly good legs, doesnt mean you cant carry them at times, i know my two like to be carried but also like to walk too. makes me laugh comin from someone who used to run a pet shop that sold harnesses for rabbits n stuff when rabbits dont need to be walked on leads :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Theres quite a lot red about him, as his head, legs, flanks & tail have a look of the red that s/c Chihuahuas are. Its not a red like an Irish Setter or an Irish Terrier is, its a darker shade. Have you asked Darren L what he thinks yet?


darren said hes a red fawn with sable markings!!! so hes mixed the two!! confused.com

eileen, not sayin i would buy from her but that little girl is gorgeous. so are the rest of the pups. not sure i could justify spendin that much on a dog lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats wrong with providing a carry bag?? i really dont get this, they have perfectly good legs tosh, course they have perfectly good legs, doesnt mean you cant carry them at times, i know my two like to be carried but also like to walk too. makes me laugh comin from someone who used to run a pet shop that sold harnesses for rabbits n stuff when rabbits dont need to be walked on leads :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2: pet shops sell items that are not necessary all the time, but that are demanded by the public, such as rabbit litter trays, sand sheets for bird cages, & cat collars. Thats business. But I wouldn't provide something like a carry-bag with puppies as its not necessary & implies that the puppy should be carried in it, when in almost all cases, it shouldn't. Its like giving buyers of Siamese kittens a collar with a bell on it.

Darren has more or less agreed with my thought of Lenny being a red sable then. :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: pet shops sell items that are not necessary all the time, but that are demanded by the public, such as rabbit litter trays, sand sheets for bird cages, & cat collars. Thats business. But I wouldn't provide something like a carry-bag with puppies as its not necessary & implies that the puppy should be carried in it, when in almost all cases, it shouldn't. Its like giving buyers of Siamese kittens a collar with a bell on it.
> 
> Darren has more or less agreed with my thought of Lenny being a red sable then. :lol2:


rabbit harnesses are not neccessary at all, and it implies rabbits should be walked on leads doesnt it? when in most cases, they shouldnt?
and at the moment regardless of whether you agree or not hand bag dogs are in at the moment, so if you are arguing public demand and the fact a pet shop is a business, isnt she only doin what you did with the pet shop supplyin what you thought people wanted? it might be exploitation of the animal, to cater for "trends" but thats what all pet shops do too, even the good ones, business after all, anythin to make money or ensure stocks sell? isnt that what a pet shops main motivation is? i dont condone it but "thats business"

i have no problem with chihuahuas or any other dogs being carried sometimes in something comfortable, so long as they are well looked after and still get enough exercise they need


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

oh, and lenny has a blue hue round his muzzle, would a red sable or red fawn with sable markings still have a blue hue round his muzzle?


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

A carrier with a new puppy sounds quite sensible to me. That way you can start socializing before vaccs are finished. I took my Chi's everywhere in a very similiar bag before they were safe to go on the ground. Although that breeders pups are def abit odd looking, the body is way too long!
Besides if you really want a dog like that go for a Chiweenie!!! They are brilliant


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rubberbiscuit said:


> A carrier with a new puppy sounds quite sensible to me. That way you can start socializing before vaccs are finished. I took my Chi's everywhere in a very similiar bag before they were safe to go on the ground. Although that breeders pups are def abit odd looking, the body is way too long!
> Besides if you really want a dog like that go for a Chiweenie!!! They are brilliant


whats a chiweenie?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats a chiweenie?


It is what they call cross breeds between a Chi and a daschund (Sausage dog=sausage=weener....in America at least)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> rabbit harnesses are not neccessary at all, and it implies rabbits should be walked on leads doesnt it? when in most cases, they shouldnt?
> and at the moment regardless of whether you agree or not hand bag dogs are in at the moment, so if you are arguing public demand and the fact a pet shop is a business, isnt she only doin what you did with the pet shop supplyin what you thought people wanted? it might be exploitation of the animal, to cater for "trends" but thats what all pet shops do too, even the good ones, business after all, anythin to make money or ensure stocks sell? isnt that what a pet shops main motivation is? i dont condone it but "thats business"
> 
> i have no problem with chihuahuas or any other dogs being carried sometimes in something comfortable, so long as they are well looked after and still get enough exercise they need


Well no, that breeder isn't supplying something that she thinks people want, how could she know what future buyers of her puppies want? Oh well, if people want to carry their dogs around in a bag, they can buy a bag after buying the puppy I suppose.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh, and lenny has a blue hue round his muzzle, would a red sable or red fawn with sable markings still have a blue hue round his muzzle?


Yes hun, its quite possible for a red sable Chi to have some degree of blue tones around their extremities.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> It is what they call cross breeds between a Chi and a daschund (Sausage dog=sausage=weener....in America at least)


That was my guess too! Another stupidly named cross-breed. :roll:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, not sayin i would buy from her but that little girl is gorgeous. so are the rest of the pups. not sure i could justify spendin that much on a dog lol


Like I said Cat, she's very pretty, but I can't get away with them teeny, tiny legs, so I wouldn't buy anything from her and I wouldn't spend that much on a dog at all!



rubberbiscuit said:


> Besides if you really want a dog like that go for a Chiweenie!!! They are brilliant


It looks to me like that's what she's already breeding! :lol2:


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> That was my guess too! Another stupidly named cross-breed. :roll:


How can you hate a cross breed name that suggests your dog has been crossed with a sausage!!
(besides its much quicker then typing/saying Chihuahua x mini Daschund!).


----------

